# Uranium stocks



## qqqqq

anyone know any uranium stocks


----------



## Purple rock

SMM- They just jumped 83.33% today to 0.165 cents, but I feel it might be short lived.
The reason is that they put out an anouncement to say that they will be resuming 'Uranium' exploration in QLD, but the current QLD goverment are not allowing any mining of Urainium, so their obviously hoping for a big change about in politic's to reap rewards.

Take alook, see what you think.


----------



## Fab

Each time I hear a stock is involved in uranium exploration it seems to go crazy. I currently hold SMM and PDN. I am after some cheap (below 50 cents) one that have some good potential can someone suggest any ?


----------



## Ann

Hello Fab

I have just this minute put a really long list of Uranium stocks in the Company section but I may as well repeat it again....

The following Australian companies have exposure to uranium:
Figures as at 24/3/06

* Acclaim Exploration (AEX)
Shares Issued  	529,871,353  	Market Capitalisation  	20,135,111
http://www.acclaimexploration.com.au/

* Adelaide Resources Limited (ADN)
Shares Issued  	69,580,960  	Market Capitalisation  	30,615,622
http://www.adelaideresources.com.au


* Arafura Resources (ARU)
Shares Issued  	58,233,259  	Market Capitalisation  	23,293,303
http://www.arafuraresources.com.au

* Apex Minerals (AXM)
Shares Issued  	58,619,755  	Market Capitalisation  	4,455,101
http://www.apexminerals.com

* Ashburton Minerals (ATN)
Shares Issued  	78,030,673  	Market Capitalisation  	3,901,533
http://www.ashburton-minerals.com.au/

* Australian United Gold (AUL)
Shares Issued  	370,458,765  	Market Capitalisation  	10,743,304
http://www.austunitedgold.com

* Batavia Mining (BTV)
Shares Issued  	367,209,739  	Market Capitalisation  	21,665,374
http://www.bataviamining.com.au


* BHP Billiton (BHP)
Shares Issued  	3,590,074,531  	Market Capitalisation  	93,054,731,843
http://www.bhpbilliton.com/

* Bullion Minerals (BLN)
Shares Issued  	96,010,801  	Market Capitalisation  	30,723,456
http://www.bullionminerals.com

* Alliance Resources (AGS)
Shares Issued  	228,789,674  	Market Capitalisation  	86,940,076
http://www.allianceresources.com.au

* Bannerman Resources (BMN)
Shares Issued  	228,789,674  	Market Capitalisation  	86,940,076
http://www.bannermanresources.com.au/

* Cazaly Resources (CAZ)
Shares Issued  	51,252,454  	Market Capitalisation  	105,580,055
http://www.cazalyresources.com.au/

* Compass Resources (CMR)
Shares Issued  	78,095,045  	Market Capitalisation  	159,313,891
http://www.compassnl.com

* Contact Resources (CTS)
Shares Issued  	16,375,004  	Market Capitalisation  	6,058,751
http://www.contactresources.com.au/

* Curnamona Energy (CUY)
Shares Issued  	29,287,100  	Market Capitalisation  	14,350,679
http://www.curnamona-energy.com.au

* Deep Yellow (DYL)
Shares Issued  	454,317,583  	Market Capitalisation  	44,068,805
http://www.deepyellow.com.au

* Energy Metals (EME)
Shares Issued  	12,059,644  	Market Capitalisation  	23,335,411
http://www.energymetals.net/

* Energy Resources of Australia (ERA)
Shares Issued  	190,737,934  	Market Capitalisation  	2,574,962,109
http://www.energyres.com.au

* Equinox Minerals (EQN)
Shares Issued  	339,266,378  	Market Capitalisation  	620,857,471
http://www.equinoxminerals.com/

* Extract Resources (EXT)
Shares Issued  	729,252,959  	Market Capitalisation  	66,362,019
http://www.extres.com.au

* Gold Search (GSE)
Shares Issued  	234,142,900  	Market Capitalisation  	7,960,858
http://www.goldsearch.com.au/

* Golden State Resources (GDN)
Shares Issued  	135,674,704  	Market Capitalisation  	29,848,434
http://www.goldenstate.com.au/


* Goldstream Mining (GDM)
Shares Issued  	122,078,639  	Market Capitalisation  	55,545,780
http://www.goldstreammining.com.au/

* Glengarry Resources (GGY)
Shares Issued  	208,966,528  	Market Capitalisation  	12,955,924
http://www.glengarrynl.com.au/

* Giralia Resources (GIR)
Shares Issued  	138,310,170  	Market Capitalisation  	38,726,847
http://www.giralia.com.au/

* Green Rock Energy (GRK)
Shares Issued  	59,155,464  	Market Capitalisation  	8,281,764
http://www.greenrock.com.au


* Havilah Resources (HAV)
Shares Issued  	72,596,273  	Market Capitalisation  	58,077,018
http://www.havilah-resources.com.au/

* Hindmarsh resources (HMR)
Shares Issued  	14,842,048  	Market Capitalisation  	17,810,457
http://www.hindmarshresources.com.au/

* Image Resources (IMA)
Shares Issued  	60,210,751  	Market Capitalisation  	34,320,128
http://www.imageres.com.au/

* Jindalee Resources (JRL)
Shares Issued  	29,419,775  	Market Capitalisation  	21,329,336
http://www.jindalee.net/


* Kalgoorlie Boulder Resources (KAL)
Shares Issued  	30,055,650  	Market Capitalisation  	4,808,904
http://www.kalgoorlieboulderres.com.au

* Marathon Resources (MTN)
Shares Issued  	38,167,895  	Market Capitalisation  	30,534,316
http://www.marathonresources.com.au

* Matrix Metals (MRX)
Shares Issued  	575,387,509  	Market Capitalisation  	44,880,225
http://www.matrixmetals.com.au/

* Minotaur Exploration (MEP)
Shares Issued  	53,915,004  	Market Capitalisation  	46,906,053
http://www.minotaurexploration.com.au/


* Monaro Mining (MRO)
Shares Issued  	18,500,100  	Market Capitalisation  	16,650,090
http://www.monaromining.com/

* Monax Mining (MOX)
Shares Issued  	27,125,003  	Market Capitalisation  	7,323,750
http://www.monaxmining.com.au/

* Nickel Australia (NKL)
Shares Issued  	85,000,004  	Market Capitalisation  	10,625,000
http://www.nickelaustralia.com.au/

* Nova Energy (NEL)
Shares Issued  	15,625,000  	Market Capitalisation  	21,875,000
http://www.novaenergy.com.au

* Omegacorp (OMC)
Shares Issued  	101,505,060  	Market Capitalisation  	43,647,175
http://www.omegacorplimited.com.au

* Paladin Resources (PDN)
Shares Issued  	444,385,713  	Market Capitalisation  	2,013,067,279
http://www.paladinresources.com.au/

* Pepinnini Minerals (PNN)
Shares Issued  	26,670,000  	Market Capitalisation  	8,001,000
http://www.pepinnini.com.au

* Polaris Metals (POL)
Shares Issued  	41,530,815  	Market Capitalisation  	6,021,968
http://www.polarismetals.com.au

* Red Metal (RDM)
Shares Issued  	83,176,472  	Market Capitalisation  	19,546,470
http://www.redmetal.com.au/

* Redport (RPT)
Shares Issued  	471,862,551  	Market Capitalisation  	45,770,667
http://www.redport.com

* Reefton Mining (RTM)
Shares Issued  	364,616,677  	Market Capitalisation  	10,209,266
http://www.reeftonmining.com.au/

* Rio Tinto (RIO)
Shares Issued  	456,815,943  	Market Capitalisation  	34,366,263,391
http://www.riotinto.com

* Scimitar Resources (SIM)
Shares Issued  	22,070,003  	Market Capitalisation  	7,503,801
http://www.scimitarresources.com.au

* Siberia Mining Corporation (SIB)
Shares Issued  	204,512,000  	Market Capitalisation  	30,676,800
http://www.siberiamining.com.au

* Southern Gold (SAU)
Shares Issued  	32,531,281  	Market Capitalisation  	6,831,569
http://www.southerngold.com.au

* Southern Cross Exploration (SCX)
Shares Issued  	35,000,000  	Market Capitalisation  	1,505,000
http://not available

* Stellar Resources (SRZ)
Shares Issued  	49,400,944  	Market Capitalisation  	14,573,278
http://www.stellarresources.com.au

* Summit Resources (SMM)
Shares Issued  	187,930,021  	Market Capitalisation  	195,447,221
http://www.summitresources.com.au/

* Toro Energy (TOE)
Shares Issued  	72,000,000  	Market Capitalisation  	57,960,000
http://www.toroenergy.com.au

* Uranex (UNX)
Shares Issued  	32,800,100  	Market Capitalisation  	12,136,037
http://www.uranex.com.au/

* Uranium Exploration Australia (UXA)
Shares Issued  	39,601,000  	Market Capitalisation  	12,474,315
http://www.uxa.com.au/


----------



## nizar

Fab said:
			
		

> Each time I hear a stock is involved in uranium exploration it seems to go crazy. I currently hold SMM and PDN. I am after some cheap (below 50 cents) one that have some good potential can someone suggest any ?




CHeck out OMC and SAU...


----------



## 123enen

This report is several weeks old but has great info on Aust uranium industry, expectation , govt. policy and uranium mining companies.
Do not be fooled by the web title.


http://www.allianceresources.com.au/documents/060216 - Patersons - Uranium Update Feb 2006.pdf

PS Ann - good work on your list. That must take some time.


----------



## Fab

That's great info thanks. Now the $1 000 000 question which are good uranium stocks and why ? Why has for example pdn gone crazy in the last 2 years and not other  uranium stocks ?


----------



## nizar

Fab said:
			
		

> Why has for example pdn gone crazy in the last 2 years and not other  uranium stocks ?





Because they have 2 large resources, at Langer Heinrich and Malawi...
They found these just as U price was soaring....

U price is soaring, but due to low price no1 has infrastructure ready to mine soon except for - u guessed it - Paladin.... Now they will be the 1st new mine to be developed for a while... no political issues since overseas...

Tell me another uranium stock that discovered a new mine overseas in which production will start soon? Got one? Ok.. well as i said before PDN has 2... one to start this year and the next in 2008.... and look at those contracts coming in..

Langer Heinrich BFS was complete in 2002-2003... look at the price of U back then... and look at it now..


----------



## sam76

This may seem nieve, Nizar, but how long does it take to set up production facilities (barring no delays)?

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## michael_selway

Ann said:
			
		

> Hello Fab
> 
> I have just this minute put a really long list of Uranium stocks in the Company section but I may as well repeat it again....
> 
> The following Australian companies have exposure to uranium:
> Figures as at 24/3/06
> 
> * Acclaim Exploration (AEX)
> Shares Issued  	529,871,353  	Market Capitalisation  	20,135,111
> http://www.acclaimexploration.com.au/
> 
> * Adelaide Resources Limited (ADN)
> Shares Issued  	69,580,960  	Market Capitalisation  	30,615,622
> http://www.adelaideresources.com.au
> 
> 
> * Arafura Resources (ARU)
> Shares Issued  	58,233,259  	Market Capitalisation  	23,293,303
> http://www.arafuraresources.com.au
> 
> * Apex Minerals (AXM)
> Shares Issued  	58,619,755  	Market Capitalisation  	4,455,101
> http://www.apexminerals.com
> 
> * Ashburton Minerals (ATN)
> Shares Issued  	78,030,673  	Market Capitalisation  	3,901,533
> http://www.ashburton-minerals.com.au/
> 
> * Australian United Gold (AUL)
> Shares Issued  	370,458,765  	Market Capitalisation  	10,743,304
> http://www.austunitedgold.com
> 
> * Batavia Mining (BTV)
> Shares Issued  	367,209,739  	Market Capitalisation  	21,665,374
> http://www.bataviamining.com.au
> 
> 
> * BHP Billiton (BHP)
> Shares Issued  	3,590,074,531  	Market Capitalisation  	93,054,731,843
> http://www.bhpbilliton.com/
> 
> * Bullion Minerals (BLN)
> Shares Issued  	96,010,801  	Market Capitalisation  	30,723,456
> http://www.bullionminerals.com
> 
> * Alliance Resources (AGS)
> Shares Issued  	228,789,674  	Market Capitalisation  	86,940,076
> http://www.allianceresources.com.au
> 
> * Bannerman Resources (BMN)
> Shares Issued  	228,789,674  	Market Capitalisation  	86,940,076
> http://www.bannermanresources.com.au/
> 
> * Cazaly Resources (CAZ)
> Shares Issued  	51,252,454  	Market Capitalisation  	105,580,055
> http://www.cazalyresources.com.au/
> 
> * Compass Resources (CMR)
> Shares Issued  	78,095,045  	Market Capitalisation  	159,313,891
> http://www.compassnl.com
> 
> * Contact Resources (CTS)
> Shares Issued  	16,375,004  	Market Capitalisation  	6,058,751
> http://www.contactresources.com.au/
> 
> * Curnamona Energy (CUY)
> Shares Issued  	29,287,100  	Market Capitalisation  	14,350,679
> http://www.curnamona-energy.com.au
> 
> * Deep Yellow (DYL)
> Shares Issued  	454,317,583  	Market Capitalisation  	44,068,805
> http://www.deepyellow.com.au
> 
> * Energy Metals (EME)
> Shares Issued  	12,059,644  	Market Capitalisation  	23,335,411
> http://www.energymetals.net/
> 
> * Energy Resources of Australia (ERA)
> Shares Issued  	190,737,934  	Market Capitalisation  	2,574,962,109
> http://www.energyres.com.au
> 
> * Equinox Minerals (EQN)
> Shares Issued  	339,266,378  	Market Capitalisation  	620,857,471
> http://www.equinoxminerals.com/
> 
> * Extract Resources (EXT)
> Shares Issued  	729,252,959  	Market Capitalisation  	66,362,019
> http://www.extres.com.au
> 
> * Gold Search (GSE)
> Shares Issued  	234,142,900  	Market Capitalisation  	7,960,858
> http://www.goldsearch.com.au/
> 
> * Golden State Resources (GDN)
> Shares Issued  	135,674,704  	Market Capitalisation  	29,848,434
> http://www.goldenstate.com.au/
> 
> 
> * Goldstream Mining (GDM)
> Shares Issued  	122,078,639  	Market Capitalisation  	55,545,780
> http://www.goldstreammining.com.au/
> 
> * Glengarry Resources (GGY)
> Shares Issued  	208,966,528  	Market Capitalisation  	12,955,924
> http://www.glengarrynl.com.au/
> 
> * Giralia Resources (GIR)
> Shares Issued  	138,310,170  	Market Capitalisation  	38,726,847
> http://www.giralia.com.au/
> 
> * Green Rock Energy (GRK)
> Shares Issued  	59,155,464  	Market Capitalisation  	8,281,764
> http://www.greenrock.com.au
> 
> 
> * Havilah Resources (HAV)
> Shares Issued  	72,596,273  	Market Capitalisation  	58,077,018
> http://www.havilah-resources.com.au/
> 
> * Hindmarsh resources (HMR)
> Shares Issued  	14,842,048  	Market Capitalisation  	17,810,457
> http://www.hindmarshresources.com.au/
> 
> * Image Resources (IMA)
> Shares Issued  	60,210,751  	Market Capitalisation  	34,320,128
> http://www.imageres.com.au/
> 
> * Jindalee Resources (JRL)
> Shares Issued  	29,419,775  	Market Capitalisation  	21,329,336
> http://www.jindalee.net/
> 
> 
> * Kalgoorlie Boulder Resources (KAL)
> Shares Issued  	30,055,650  	Market Capitalisation  	4,808,904
> http://www.kalgoorlieboulderres.com.au
> 
> * Marathon Resources (MTN)
> Shares Issued  	38,167,895  	Market Capitalisation  	30,534,316
> http://www.marathonresources.com.au
> 
> * Matrix Metals (MRX)
> Shares Issued  	575,387,509  	Market Capitalisation  	44,880,225
> http://www.matrixmetals.com.au/
> 
> * Minotaur Exploration (MEP)
> Shares Issued  	53,915,004  	Market Capitalisation  	46,906,053
> http://www.minotaurexploration.com.au/
> 
> 
> * Monaro Mining (MRO)
> Shares Issued  	18,500,100  	Market Capitalisation  	16,650,090
> http://www.monaromining.com/
> 
> * Monax Mining (MOX)
> Shares Issued  	27,125,003  	Market Capitalisation  	7,323,750
> http://www.monaxmining.com.au/
> 
> * Nickel Australia (NKL)
> Shares Issued  	85,000,004  	Market Capitalisation  	10,625,000
> http://www.nickelaustralia.com.au/
> 
> * Nova Energy (NEL)
> Shares Issued  	15,625,000  	Market Capitalisation  	21,875,000
> http://www.novaenergy.com.au
> 
> * Omegacorp (OMC)
> Shares Issued  	101,505,060  	Market Capitalisation  	43,647,175
> http://www.omegacorplimited.com.au
> 
> * Paladin Resources (PDN)
> Shares Issued  	444,385,713  	Market Capitalisation  	2,013,067,279
> http://www.paladinresources.com.au/
> 
> * Pepinnini Minerals (PNN)
> Shares Issued  	26,670,000  	Market Capitalisation  	8,001,000
> http://www.pepinnini.com.au
> 
> * Polaris Metals (POL)
> Shares Issued  	41,530,815  	Market Capitalisation  	6,021,968
> http://www.polarismetals.com.au
> 
> * Red Metal (RDM)
> Shares Issued  	83,176,472  	Market Capitalisation  	19,546,470
> http://www.redmetal.com.au/
> 
> * Redport (RPT)
> Shares Issued  	471,862,551  	Market Capitalisation  	45,770,667
> http://www.redport.com
> 
> * Reefton Mining (RTM)
> Shares Issued  	364,616,677  	Market Capitalisation  	10,209,266
> http://www.reeftonmining.com.au/
> 
> * Rio Tinto (RIO)
> Shares Issued  	456,815,943  	Market Capitalisation  	34,366,263,391
> http://www.riotinto.com
> 
> * Scimitar Resources (SIM)
> Shares Issued  	22,070,003  	Market Capitalisation  	7,503,801
> http://www.scimitarresources.com.au
> 
> * Siberia Mining Corporation (SIB)
> Shares Issued  	204,512,000  	Market Capitalisation  	30,676,800
> http://www.siberiamining.com.au
> 
> * Southern Gold (SAU)
> Shares Issued  	32,531,281  	Market Capitalisation  	6,831,569
> http://www.southerngold.com.au
> 
> * Southern Cross Exploration (SCX)
> Shares Issued  	35,000,000  	Market Capitalisation  	1,505,000
> http://not available
> 
> * Stellar Resources (SRZ)
> Shares Issued  	49,400,944  	Market Capitalisation  	14,573,278
> http://www.stellarresources.com.au
> 
> * Summit Resources (SMM)
> Shares Issued  	187,930,021  	Market Capitalisation  	195,447,221
> http://www.summitresources.com.au/
> 
> * Toro Energy (TOE)
> Shares Issued  	72,000,000  	Market Capitalisation  	57,960,000
> http://www.toroenergy.com.au
> 
> * Uranex (UNX)
> Shares Issued  	32,800,100  	Market Capitalisation  	12,136,037
> http://www.uranex.com.au/
> 
> * Uranium Exploration Australia (UXA)
> Shares Issued  	39,601,000  	Market Capitalisation  	12,474,315
> http://www.uxa.com.au/




Thanks Ann, which are your preferred ones u think? PDN, BHP, RIO yeah what about others u like in order?

thx

MS


----------



## Ann

123enen said:
			
		

> This report is several weeks old but has great info on Aust uranium industry, expectation , govt. policy and uranium mining companies.
> Do not be fooled by the web title.
> 
> 
> http://www.allianceresources.com.au/documents/060216 - Patersons - Uranium Update Feb 2006.pdf
> 
> PS Ann - good work on your list. That must take some time.




Hi 123enen

Yes it takes quite a long time but I enjoy doing it and I hope it helps a few traders.

Hi MS,

I don't buy miners. I am just doing these sort of lists for those who may get some value from them.


----------



## TjamesX

Speaking of anything involved in Uranium

did anyone catch the float of TOE (TORO Energy) today

wow


----------



## Fab

Great move of TOE today indeed but this sounds too speculative to me. Let's see what it does tomorrow.

I am not a specialist but I have put my money on PDN,SMM and will probably invest in AGS.

I would be interested to know the opinion of an uranium expert on this boom. Somehow I think it might be difficult to get


----------



## jet-r

has anyone seen the IPO from U3o8?

www.u3o8.com.au

It has 10 high potential mining sites.


----------



## Fab

When is the listing of U3o8 ?


----------



## jet-r

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/floats/UpcomingFloatDetail.jsp?asxcode=UTO


----------



## noirua

Bullion Minerals ( BLN ) are to change their name to Uranium Equities Ltd., in a move from Gold to Uranium: http://www.aireview.com.au/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=3848&setSub=1

http://www.bullionminerals.com


----------



## noirua

noirua said:
			
		

> Bullion Minerals ( BLN ) are to change their name to Uranium Equities Ltd., in a move from Gold to Uranium: http://www.aireview.com.au/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=3848&setSub=1
> 
> http://www.bullionminerals.com




BLN are moving ahead this morning after yesterdays events, could be one to watch.


----------



## greggy

Intermet Resources is another one to watch.  Its now drilling for urainum in SA.
As always, do your own research before buying.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:
			
		

> BLN are moving ahead this morning after yesterdays events, could be one to watch.




Closed at an encouraging 54 cents and should move on further as enthusiasm continues.


----------



## Mark Donovan

Some articles on investing in uranium as also in gold, silver, coalbed mining stocks, etc.:

http://www.finista.com/


----------



## empireMG

Hi all, thought I would add my opinion in here, there has been no real talk about BMN, this stock has continued to climb, while it pauses from time to time and trades within a .10c range overall it continues to climb. On the bannerman thread it indicates a announcement is due within days! Take a look and make up your own minds but this stock is another PDN in my opinion.

Note I am no expert at all, this is my opinion from hour spent browsing online.

My other mid to long term preference would be EXT..  


Cheers


----------



## reece55

Is it just me, or does everyone have a sense of dejavu in the stock market at the moment. It seems that any company stating that their objective in life is to search for Uranium, the thing skyrockets. Now I understand that ERA and PDN are actual producers, so that is ok (most unhedged and therefore benefit from the huge price rise in spot Uranium). But the smaller explorers are what get me. Some of these company's are soaring on absolutely nothing. I mean look at GSE Goldsearch Ltd - all the company stated was that they had commenced the project and shortly thereafter, the things up some 300% in a day - I mean they only have $1.5 Mil in the bank, but thanks to some greedy punters, the thing is worth $26.3 Mil via market capital on a close of $0.096. Um........ have we all gone mad here....... I mean, they will burn through that cash in a second evaluating the project area before we know if it's even worth pursuing........ There are many others, which I won't even mention here - my point is that by the mere fact that you are searching for uranium mean that a company should be capitalised in excess of 10x their cash backing on nothing - I remember a similar situation happened when internet stocks were all the rage in the 90's - it was about getting the idea and putting it on cyberspace. Don't worry about how we make money out of it. I ask the question - is not the same thing happening with our small Uranium companies????? Plus, all we are really doing is making the brokers and sophisticated investors rich - they have already made their money whilst the punting community (ma and pa investors) are left with the scrip - I think the whole small cap Uranium sector is going to leave some investors very burnt - they just see Paladin and think every junior can repeat that success. Thoughts anyone????????

Cheers
Reece


----------



## Wysiwyg

Hi Reece55......From what I`ve read there `Might` be a few more mines allowed in Australia `If` the policies are relaxed.That means most of the `Explorers` of uranium will drop off with no hope of future production.Which ones get the nod....well y`all gotta do some readin`. 

Ma & Pa shouldn`t be punting in my view or at least know better.


----------



## Fab

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Hi Reece55......From what I`ve read there `Might` be a few more mines allowed in Australia `If` the policies are relaxed.That means most of the `Explorers` of uranium will drop off with no hope of future production.Which ones get the nod....well y`all gotta do some readin`.
> 
> Ma & Pa shouldn`t be punting in my view or at least know better.



Then only look at the U producer. I just bought more PDN today. I believe U stocks at least the ones which are producing can only go up. There is and will be a huge demand of U for a long time even though Australia does not decide to go nuclear. The decision that will make these stocks go crazy is when the ALP decides to lift the ban on mine limitation in June 2007 then if you think this will happen you better buy now because it will be too late then.


----------



## lancer

I have to agree with that!


----------



## reece55

"I believe U stocks at least the ones which are producing can only go up...."

Fab, this statement typifies investor responses at the moment - what you lack here is an understanding of a practical way to value a Company. I suggest you do some reading on a net present value model of valuing cash flows - inevitably, a company is only worth its future cash flows in perpetuity adjusted for the risk free interest rate (say the cash rate), plus a risk factor. Now I am not saying that PDN is overvalued, but to say that every producer will just keep going up in value is stupid.......

Take good ole ERA at the moment..... in 2005, EPS was 21.3 cents based on Uranium at $16 US per pound. At the moment, that means the stock is trading at 98 x 05 earnings. Even at spot now at $72 US per pound and assuming that EPS growth is 100% correlated to increase in Uranium price, they would still be trading at 22x earnings in 06. This is without hedging, assuming no price increase in extraction, etc, etc......... You have all gone mad if you ask me!

Cheers
Reece


----------



## michael_selway

reece55 said:
			
		

> "I believe U stocks at least the ones which are producing can only go up...."
> 
> Fab, this statement typifies investor responses at the moment - what you lack here is an understanding of a practical way to value a Company. I suggest you do some reading on a net present value model of valuing cash flows - inevitably, a company is only worth its future cash flows in perpetuity adjusted for the risk free interest rate (say the cash rate), plus a risk factor. Now I am not saying that PDN is overvalued, but to say that every producer will just keep going up in value is stupid.......
> 
> Take good ole ERA at the moment..... in 2005, EPS was 21.3 cents based on Uranium at $16 US per pound. At the moment, that means the stock is trading at 98 x 05 earnings. Even at spot now at $72 US per pound and assuming that EPS growth is 100% correlated to increase in Uranium price, they would still be trading at 22x earnings in 06. This is without hedging, assuming no price increase in extraction, etc, etc......... You have all gone mad if you ask me!
> 
> Cheers
> Reece




Does ERA have a short mine life?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2009 
EPS 21.3 23.0 61.4 93.2 
DPS 17.0 17.0 43.0 65.1 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-12-06 23.0 91.5 7.8% 
Year Ending 30-12-07 61.4 34.3 167.0% * 

thx

MS


----------



## rederob

Reece
You are right.
But when people can tell me what the future cash flow will be - because they have accurately worked out costs and revenues 5 years or more down the track - please let me know.
Given that uranium only starts to look expensive against convential energy sources after it hits about US$500/lb there is a bit of blue sky ahead, possibly?


----------



## lancer

I take it reece55 is not in U. There can be exceptions to everything and this is no usual investment. If you have been following U for more than a week you will realize this. I have been watching this myself and heard too many professional investors saying this is perhaps the biggest investment opportunity they have seen in the last 50 years. So with a usual stock I believe most of these stocks are overvalued according to their pe ratios, but if you consider that nuclear power very well is in the process of going from an average 20% output (80% coal at the moment causing global warming) to possibly 100% nuclear in a lot of countries with a serious shortage of Uranium? NOT OVERVALUED! Not to mention their is no VIABLE alternative. solar, wind...etc at the moment (that can safely produce enough power to meet the shortage. Also not to mention India and other countriesare growing at an incredible rate demanding more power.

Thats just my opinion though....Of course there will be the usual pullbacks and corrections going up but whens the last time you have seen a chart that looks like pdn in that short of time? Not to mention majority of the good juniors look similar?


----------



## reece55

Rederob
Well, this is the big question isn't it...... How does one accurately estimate future cash flows..... It is a little complicated and open to manipulation...... as an accountant, I will certainly admit that!

My point here guys is to work with the information in front of you - if the price of a single resource goes up 4x in price (like Uranium) in 3 years, surely you risk weight the earnings. I mean BHP is sitting on a PE of about 10x earnings when its key commodity drivers are only 2x or 3x in price in 3 years. ERA is about on 35x 07 earnings......... see the problem here!!!! I understand the drivers fueling the Nuclear debate.... but this is going to take decades to resolve, not months. And I think that whilst there is definitely blue sky to the sector, don't count your dollars yet! The price ain't going to $500 tomorrow, I assure you....

Do you have any documentary proof that Uranium is only expensive when compared to other fossil fuels at $500 US. I would be very interested in having a look at any such cost comparisons. Post it for all of us to see, it would certainly be worth a look.

Cheers
Reece


----------



## Fab

reece55 said:
			
		

> Rederob
> Well, this is the big question isn't it...... How does one accurately estimate future cash flows..... It is a little complicated and open to manipulation...... as an accountant, I will certainly admit that!
> 
> My point here guys is to work with the information in front of you - if the price of a single resource goes up 4x in price (like Uranium) in 3 years, surely you risk weight the earnings. I mean BHP is sitting on a PE of about 10x earnings when its key commodity drivers are only 2x or 3x in price in 3 years. ERA is about on 35x 07 earnings......... see the problem here!!!! I understand the drivers fueling the Nuclear debate.... but this is going to take decades to resolve, not months. And I think that whilst there is definitely blue sky to the sector, don't count your dollars yet! The price ain't going to $500 tomorrow, I assure you....
> 
> Do you have any documentary proof that Uranium is only expensive when compared to other fossil fuels at $500 US. I would be very interested in having a look at any such cost comparisons. Post it for all of us to see, it would certainly be worth a look.
> 
> Cheers
> Reece



Nuclear can't be that expensive if country like France can produce something like 70% of their electricity using nuclear and still be able to afford reasonable electricity price.


----------



## reece55

"but whens the last time you have seen a chart that looks like pdn in that short of time?"

Lancer
Do a google search on Poseidon - this one makes PDN look like a mouse - plus this chart illustrates my point. In the 70's it was Nickel......

Anyone else here been around to remember this one!!!!

Cheers
Reece


----------



## michael_selway

reece55 said:
			
		

> "but whens the last time you have seen a chart that looks like pdn in that short of time?"
> 
> Lancer
> Do a google search on Poseidon - this one makes PDN look like a mouse - plus this chart illustrates my point. In the 70's it was Nickel......
> 
> Anyone else here been around to remember this one!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Reece





i wasnt, can you please post a chart

thx

MS


----------



## reece55

Michael
I can't find the chart, but Poseidon shares rose from 80 cents in July 1969 to $280 in February 1970 - as I said, this share makes PDN look like a minor. The reason I point this out is because a similar situation occurred in the 70's with Nickel that has now happened with Uranium. I am not saying this will happen to our market now, but I just say be wary.......

Cheers
Reece


----------



## Fab

reece55 said:
			
		

> Michael
> I can't find the chart, but Poseidon shares rose from 80 cents in July 1969 to $280 in February 1970 - as I said, this share makes PDN look like a minor. The reason I point this out is because a similar situation occurred in the 70's with Nickel that has now happened with Uranium. I am not saying this will happen to our market now, but I just say be wary.......
> 
> Cheers
> Reece



Reece,

I feel that you are stating the obvious here , any shares that has gone from 1 cents to $9 in less than 3 years you would have to worry about . I guess it all depends when you get on the "boat" weather or not you feel confortable with it.
I feel it mike correct in the short time but will be over the $10 mark very soon


----------



## champ2003

reece55 said:
			
		

> Rederob
> Well, this is the big question isn't it...... How does one accurately estimate future cash flows..... It is a little complicated and open to manipulation...... as an accountant, I will certainly admit that!
> 
> My point here guys is to work with the information in front of you - if the price of a single resource goes up 4x in price (like Uranium) in 3 years, surely you risk weight the earnings. I mean BHP is sitting on a PE of about 10x earnings when its key commodity drivers are only 2x or 3x in price in 3 years. ERA is about on 35x 07 earnings......... see the problem here!!!! I understand the drivers fueling the Nuclear debate.... but this is going to take decades to resolve, not months. And I think that whilst there is definitely blue sky to the sector, don't count your dollars yet! The price ain't going to $500 tomorrow, I assure you....
> 
> Do you have any documentary proof that Uranium is only expensive when compared to other fossil fuels at $500 US. I would be very interested in having a look at any such cost comparisons. Post it for all of us to see, it would certainly be worth a look.
> 
> Cheers
> Reece




LOL Reece are you one of those people who waits until the commodity has peaked before you jump on the boat and therefore gets burn't as the price drops?? 

I can see some correlation with what you are saying here. The price of Uranium isn't going to shoot to $500 overnight and no-one knows just how high it will go (maybe even higher) driven by demand but the one thing we all know is that the price of uranium is going to rise much higher than its present value. I also know that their are many people currently getting huge sums of money from U stocks at the moment so i'm not so sure that your statement telling everyone not to count their dollars yet is that accurate.   

IMO it would be extremely unwise to not consider uranium as an investment under the current conditions.

All the best with your decision.

Champ2003

DYOR


----------



## lancer

The Poseidon bubble was a stock market bubble in which the price of Australian mining shares soared in late 1969, then crashed in early 1970. It was triggered by the Poseidon NL company's discovery of a promising site for nickel mining in September 1969.

In the late 1960s, nickel was in high demand due to the Vietnam War, but there was a shortage of supply due to industrial action against the major Canadian supplier Inco. These factors pushed the price of nickel to record levels, peaking at around £7,000 on the London market early in November 1969. In September 1969, the mining company Poseidon NL made a major nickel discovery at Windarra in the Shire of Laverton, Western Australia. In early September their shares had been trading at $0.80, but as information about the discovery was released, the price rose until it was trading at $12.30 on October 1. After this, very little further information came to light, but the price continued to climb due to speculation; at one point, a UK broker suggested a value of up to $382 a share.

The price of Poseidon shares quickly became too high for many investors, so some investors turned to other nickel stocks, stocks in other mines near Windarra, and eventually other mining stocks in general. As the price of mining shares grew, numerous new companies were listed by promoters looking to cash in. Some of these new listings did not even have any mining leases, let alone viable mines. Many investors lost money on these shady listings, and this attracted substantial negative press. Thus the image of mining stocks was tainted, and the prices began to fall. Mining stocks peaked in January 1970, then immediately crashed. Poseidon shares peaked in February 1970, and fell rapidly thereafter.

Reece I see your point, but the difference I see here with Uranium is that Uranium will be essential to having lights in your house once many governments wont allow coal to ruin the environment any longer.  Poseidon was based solely on speculation with no real value behind it. (at least no value to warrant $382 a share)

But it is good to be cautious


----------



## insider

Look let's face reality here... Australia just doesn't need to go Nuclear!!! But guess who does? The rest of the world... Unfortunately some governments spent money on getting man off the planet and onto the moon before even attempting to save it by using renewable energy... Australia is positioned to become a self sufficient country... we really are at a fork in the road...  

However the world needs to accept Nuclear power and Australia needs to supply it... and quite frankly Johnny Howard is only pushing Nuclear Energy so that the 3 mines policy will be easily lifted... Which is what you really want...  

So howabout those Nick's?


----------



## Fab

insider said:
			
		

> Look let's face reality here... Australia just doesn't need to go Nuclear!!! But guess who does? The rest of the world... Unfortunately some governments spent money on getting man off the planet and onto the moon before even attempting to save it by using renewable energy... Australia is positioned to become a self sufficient country... we really are at a fork in the road...
> 
> However the world needs to accept Nuclear power and Australia needs to supply it... and quite frankly Johnny Howard is only pushing Nuclear Energy so that the 3 mines policy will be easily lifted... Which is what you really want...
> 
> So howabout those Nick's?



Yep that is exactly what I think too


----------



## mick2006

with the possible change of heart of the labour state governments it would seem to me that the uranium companies based in Western Australia and Queensland would have the most upside from here, the African based uranium companies have run the hardest so far BMN, URA, UNX etc.  But if the mining ban was lifted it would be companies like AEE, NEL, SMM to name a few that would benefit the most as their share prices have been discounted because of the labour 3 mine policy

What do you guys think?

I picked up a stake in AEE last week and would be interested in another ground floor explorer, anyone with a good tip?


----------



## bigt

I like SIM...great tenements near some very big boys...NT plus other states...look into them...drill results due in Jan..quality management...personally think lots of potential (esp. short term...seems to have lagged recently..since placement at 50c...currently 58c).

Also like Uranex...overseas interest, global tenements...though had a great run recently.

Lb for lb, MTN still excellent value.


----------



## Halba

uranium is one of  the most common element and resources in the world. Planet earth is abundant in economic quantities of U.

It is relatively easy and low cost to mine uranium, especially in 3rd world countries and in former Soviet states. It is easier to mine u relative to any of the base metals, as U commonly occurs at surface. Simple leaching extraction. 

Harder to mine in Australia and Canada with the permitting. 

Demand for u is 78,000t

supply of uranium is over 1,000,000 tonnes, and with now thousands of explorers this is sure to increase

So definitely a short term bubble which will go eventually


----------



## bigt

Supply = 1 000 000 tonnes?

Now, I dont have the data at hand, but I'm positive there is a deficit in production compared to requirements...where did you get this info. Halba?


----------



## champ2003

Halba said:
			
		

> uranium is one of  the most common element and resources in the world. Planet earth is abundant in economic quantities of U.
> 
> It is relatively easy and low cost to mine uranium, especially in 3rd world countries and in former Soviet states. It is easier to mine u relative to any of the base metals, as U commonly occurs at surface. Simple leaching extraction.
> 
> Harder to mine in Australia and Canada with the permitting.
> 
> Demand for u is 78,000t
> 
> supply of uranium is over 1,000,000 tonnes, and with now thousands of explorers this is sure to increase
> 
> So definitely a short term bubble which will go eventually




Halba what planet are you on??? There is a massive supply deficit for uranium for the next 10 years at least. I advise to go and do alot more research on this because what you said couldn't be further from the truth.

Good luck with you investment decisions

Cheers!

Champ2003


----------



## Wysiwyg

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Halba what planet are you on??? There is a massive supply deficit for uranium for the next 10 years at least. I advise to go and do alot more research on this because what you said couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> Good luck with you investment decisions
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Champ2003




Champ matey....Halbas` post is obviously exaggerated  and misleading and I suspect was done so to spark comments such as yours.I agree. :brille:


----------



## lancer

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Champ matey....Halbas` post is obviously exaggerated  and misleading and I suspect was done so to spark comments such as yours.I agree. :brille:




Or Halba is not in U and is scared to get in now.


----------



## nizar

Halba said:
			
		

> uranium is one of  the most common element and resources in the world. Planet earth is abundant in economic quantities of U.
> 
> It is relatively easy and low cost to mine uranium, especially in 3rd world countries and in former Soviet states. It is easier to mine u relative to any of the base metals, as U commonly occurs at surface. Simple leaching extraction.
> 
> Harder to mine in Australia and Canada with the permitting.
> 
> Demand for u is 78,000t
> 
> supply of uranium is over 1,000,000 tonnes, and with now thousands of explorers this is sure to increase
> 
> So definitely a short term bubble which will go eventually





Looks like somebody has sold some U stocks and is now looking at getting some cheapies. Good effort bro.


----------



## juddy

"In summary, global uranium requirements are expected to be met by global uranium mine production and secondary supplies over the period to 2015 to reach 98 096 tonnes . However, with secondary supplies expected to decline over the period to 2015, the gap between world uranium production and requirements will fall. Beyond 2015, secondary supplies of uranium are expected to decline further as the US–Russian HEU purchase agreement is not expected to be renewed and supply from a number of other secondary sources falls. Consequently, as global uranium requirements are expected to grow significantly beyond 2015, further increases in uranium mine production will be required to meet that growth."

http://www.abareconomics.com/publications_html/energy/energy_06/uranium.pdf                                          , p50


----------



## Morgan

Thanks for that link Juddy- a thoroughly interesting read.
Certainly has me considering adding a few more to my U collection.


----------



## rederob

juddy said:
			
		

> "In summary, global uranium requirements are expected to be met by global uranium mine production and secondary supplies over the period to 2015 to reach 98 096 tonnes . However, with secondary supplies expected to decline over the period to 2015, the gap between world uranium production and requirements will fall. Beyond 2015, secondary supplies of uranium are expected to decline further as the US–Russian HEU purchase agreement is not expected to be renewed and supply from a number of other secondary sources falls. Consequently, as global uranium requirements are expected to grow significantly beyond 2015, further increases in uranium mine production will be required to meet that growth."
> 
> http://www.abareconomics.com/publications_html/energy/energy_06/uranium.pdf                                          , p50



Yes, supply may be met to 2015 with secondary production, but mine production is lagging badly.
And, with long lead times - minimum 5 years to build a nuclear plant once approved - the rush is on to secure output for what is in the pipeline post 2015.
Cameco's flooding problems have thrown a huge spanner in the works.


----------



## tech/a

Ann posted a comprehensive list of companies with uranium interests.

However stocks like PEN have overseas interests does anyone know where i can get a list of these as well---new listing etc.?

As there is no index for Uranium stocks specifically its my intesntion to make up a composite index from all stocks involved.
any help appreciated.


----------



## greggy

Halba said:
			
		

> uranium is one of  the most common element and resources in the world. Planet earth is abundant in economic quantities of U.
> 
> It is relatively easy and low cost to mine uranium, especially in 3rd world countries and in former Soviet states. It is easier to mine u relative to any of the base metals, as U commonly occurs at surface. Simple leaching extraction.
> 
> Harder to mine in Australia and Canada with the permitting.
> 
> Demand for u is 78,000t
> 
> supply of uranium is over 1,000,000 tonnes, and with now thousands of explorers this is sure to increase
> 
> So definitely a short term bubble which will go eventually



Hi Halba,

I though Uranium was in short supply and there will be increased demand in the future.  But there again you must be right!!!  I better go and sell all my uranium right this minute so you can then go and buy my uranium stocks at bargain prices.
DYOR


----------



## Fab

Don't do that   U stocks are booming today. Maybe sell them tomorrow


----------



## greggy

Fab said:
			
		

> Don't do that   U stocks are booming today. Maybe sell them tomorrow



Only joking! I'm still a uranium bull.
DYOR


----------



## MalteseBull

DYL is your safest bet followed by PDN , ENR and TOE


----------



## Fab

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> DYL is your safest bet followed by PDN , ENR and TOE



MalteseBull,
Why are PDN and DYL some of the safest U stocks out there ? Not that I disagree but would like to understand your reasoning


----------



## nizar

Fab said:
			
		

> MalteseBull,
> Why are PDN and DYL some of the safest U stocks out there ? Not that I disagree but would like to understand your reasoning




Maybe because he holds some??


----------



## MalteseBull

nizar said:
			
		

> Maybe because he holds some??




yes, not only do I hold them but if you keep tabs of their announcements like substantial buyers you will find that these are very prosperous compared to other small juniours

not only DYL and PDN are close together in Nambia, PDN hold a 3% stake in DYL which i think one day will lead to a takeover 

 

DYOR as they say


----------



## nizar

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> yes, not only do I hold them but if you keep tabs of their announcements like substantial buyers you will find that these are very prosperous compared to other small juniours
> 
> not only DYL and PDN are close together in Nambia, PDN hold a 3% stake in DYL which i think one day will lead to a takeover
> 
> 
> 
> DYOR as they say




You need a bit more than 3% for a takeover!


----------



## ozewolf

qqqqq said:
			
		

> anyone know any uranium stocks




A good one to suss out would be DYL, or ACB.

Good luck

Kindly 
Ozewolf


----------



## michael_selway

ozewolf said:
			
		

> A good one to suss out would be DYL, or ACB.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Kindly
> Ozewolf




AEE went crazy today!

thx

MS


----------



## barney

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> yes, not only do I hold them but if you keep tabs of their announcements like substantial buyers you will find that these are very prosperous compared to other small juniours
> 
> not only DYL and PDN are close together in Nambia, PDN hold a 3% stake in DYL which i think one day will lead to a takeover
> 
> 
> 
> DYOR as they say




I think PDN own (or did till recently) own about 11% of DYL     Maybe Joint Ventures down the track on DYL's Namibian tenements is a likely prospect


----------



## ozewolf

qqqqq said:
			
		

> anyone know any uranium stocks




Hi 5Q,

Check this one out...

http://www.mysharetrading.com/taxonomy_menu/8/58/101

Ozewolf


----------



## ozewolf

michael_selway said:
			
		

> AEE went crazy today!
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




So did PEN trading over 50 Mill.

Ozewolf


----------



## alankew

Ozewolf just had a look at the link above and the stocks listed.I have come up with a shortlist(too bloody long and not enough money)of stocks that have U exposure but have moved relatively little compared to some of the star  performers of recent days.Heres the list anyone care to comment ADN,ATN,AXM,CAZ,CTS,DMA,MEP,MGO,MLSMTB,NKL,RSG,RTM,SIM,SRZ.Couldnt get the codes for some stocks as presume they have had name changes/takeovers etc


----------



## Fab

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> yes, not only do I hold them but if you keep tabs of their announcements like substantial buyers you will find that these are very prosperous compared to other small juniours
> 
> not only DYL and PDN are close together in Nambia, PDN hold a 3% stake in DYL which i think one day will lead to a takeover
> 
> 
> 
> DYOR as they say



I actually think that PDN holds 11% of DYL


----------



## samson

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> yes, not only do I hold them but if you keep tabs of their announcements like substantial buyers you will find that these are very prosperous compared to other small juniours
> 
> DYOR as they say




I won't buy into any argument on which is the best U company at present, but the term "prosperous" in describing these companies is not quite anywhere near the ball park.  Prosperous for traders who have bought low and locked into profits already maybe, but neither PDN or DYL have pulled any yellow out of the ground yet.  Sales zero, profits zero.

And to have a company (PDN) market valued at $4.5b without any revenue to date could just about be an ASX record (?).  I know a few years ago a start-up company named one-tel was capitalised at nearly $2b with no profit and FA revenue, and well 'nuff said.  What I'm getting at is much of the blue-sky is already priced in, it will take years for PDN to justify such a valuation.

Cheers


----------



## MalteseBull

samson said:
			
		

> I won't buy into any argument on which is the best U company at present, but the term "prosperous" in describing these companies is not quite anywhere near the ball park.  Prosperous for traders who have bought low and locked into profits already maybe, but neither PDN or DYL have pulled any yellow out of the ground yet.  Sales zero, profits zero.
> 
> And to have a company (PDN) market valued at $4.5b without any revenue to date could just about be an ASX record (?).  I know a few years ago a start-up company named one-tel was capitalised at nearly $2b with no profit and FA revenue, and well 'nuff said.  What I'm getting at is much of the blue-sky is already priced in, it will take years for PDN to justify such a valuation.
> 
> Cheers




"neither PDN or DYL have pulled any yellow out of the ground yet"

true but when they do what then?


----------



## nizar

alankew said:
			
		

> Ozewolf just had a look at the link above and the stocks listed.I have come up with a shortlist(too bloody long and not enough money)of stocks that have U exposure but have *moved relatively little compared to some of the star  performers of recent days*.Heres the list anyone care to comment ADN,ATN,AXM,CAZ,CTS,DMA,MEP,MGO,*MLS*,MTB,NKL,RSG,RTM,SIM,SRZ.Couldnt get the codes for some stocks as presume they have had name changes/takeovers etc




MLS 100%+ in the last month.


----------



## sirloin

Who holds the licences for WMT in Tanzania ?  Find it, and you might find your answer


----------



## Fab

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> "neither PDN or DYL have pulled any yellow out of the ground yet"
> 
> true but when they do what then?



I thought last PDN report mentioned that they pulled some yellow cake   
Anyway after correcting a bit yesterday for PDN they are now both going up. AGS is doing very well too


----------



## Rafa

Uh... PDN already has pulled yellow sludge out of the ground, 
whats more, its been dried, powdered and put into barrels ready for shipping...


----------



## MalteseBull

any thoughts on UXA compared with DYL?


----------



## samson

Rafa said:
			
		

> Uh... PDN already has pulled yellow sludge out of the ground,
> whats more, its been dried, powdered and put into barrels ready for shipping...




Technically correct now, but how much revenue was listed in the last annual report   

My point was it's early days; and I've been around long enough to know the story seldom eventuates as well as we think.

Cheers


----------



## samson

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> "neither PDN or DYL have pulled any yellow out of the ground yet"
> 
> true but when they do what then?




geez MB, I dunno, that's the beauty of the market, so many variables and so many people who come to different conclusions based on these variables.

Uranium price goes up? price goes down?  Competitive issues? Production issues? Further finds? Legislative issues? Economic issues? etc

Cheers


----------



## Sean K

Guys I'm trying to do a comparison of the main Australian U stocks to see where the value lies. I posted this on the DYL thread but it's probably better here. 

This is what I currently have:

DYL's market cap at about $350m at the moment, sp $0.57, with historical drill results for 39m lbs in Namibia (to be explored and drilled), some very good drill results (many between 500-1000ppm) for a JORC at Napperby, and some 'prelim' results at Western Gawler for follow up. 

SMM market cap about $670m, sp $3.35, with 57m lbs JORC at Valhalla in the IUJV and 6 more JORCs to be provdied shortly with some excellent results ann. Possibly another 30-40m lbs perhaps. 

MTN market cap about $92m, sp $2.07, with inferred JORC 68m lbs at 300ppm cut off and 45m lbs 500ppm cut off with possible increase. 

AGS market cap $500m, sp $2.20, with some grades between 800 and 2100ppm with Quasar JORC on the high grade part to be prov very shortly. Hard to tell how big it will be. 

On that basis, perhaps MTN looks a little undervalued to me, pending what else the other companys finally get. Perhaps AGS through Heathgate/Quasar will be the first to mine due to Beverley 4 Mile being only 8km from the currently operating Beverly Mine. 

(holding MTN, AGS and SMM)


----------



## snopig

AEX and AEXO also starting to look good again. They have both had a great couple of days


----------



## rub92me

Reece, I am probably one of the few that agrees with your observations made in this thread. The reactions you are getting are remarkably similar to what happened to anyone trying to expose the .com bubble for what it was. (You're just jealous because you missed the boat, earnings are not important, it's a paradigm shift, etc. etc.). 
Personally happy to ride the occasional U rocket, but remember to jump off after a quick profit...


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit

rub92me said:
			
		

> Reece, I am probably one of the few that agrees with your observations made in this thread. The reactions you are getting are remarkably similar to what happened to anyone trying to expose the .com bubble for what it was. (You're just jealous because you missed the boat, earnings are not important, it's a paradigm shift, etc. etc.).
> Personally happy to ride the occasional U rocket, but remember to jump off after a quick profit...




And what ship might that be Rub, some are obvious Titanics and others are Catamarans just commencing to trim their hulls. Unlike the dotcom bubble, we never needed a Sausage for sqillions a share but we do need a bit of PDN for a reasonable 7 bucks a share, now I think all would agree a select few U stocks represent real fundamental value.

Sausages Chart from the dot com era is an eye opener, probably similar value to many U stocks that are essentially rehashed dot com companies with the same bug eyed management . But their certainly are also some real U gems out their, I'm sure Borshoff is happy with the way he spent his 50k mortgage seed money on PDN, probably only needs to pump out half a drum of cake at today's prices.


----------



## alankew

Anyone know what the up to date price is for U


----------



## kransky

http://www.infomine.com/investment/...m&u=lb&submit1=Display+Chart&x=usd&r=1y#chart


----------



## Ken

AXT have uranium at Intercept Hill.

Look at them around march when drilling results are coming through.

They're spending $2 million dollars on exploration in first year.  

35 million shares on offer, issue price was 20 cents. Oopened 36 cents, now 27 cents.

70% of shareholders are top 20.


----------



## Nicks

ENR are drilling in a historical high grade area next to a BHP deposit. Check out their news and have a look. AVO hold a large chunkk of ENR.
Drilling announcements yet to come out, but if positive then I expect this company to rise significantly.


----------



## Morgan

Well, the last two days have been interesting- may have shown some indications of which U stocks should come with a parachute attached and those which may have more substance.
AGS, SMM, ENR and URA seem to be holding their ground amongst the red.
Lost my PDN to a 8.50 stop loss.
Picked up some AGS accidentally through a forgotten unfilled order.


----------



## Fab

Here is some good news for U stock http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200701/s1822027.htm


----------



## panem

The last days were quite a rumble: Down - Up...

So: Where are we going, since Australia is changing the law to pro-uranium soon - and the demand will grow and grow...

Anyone believing in a crash to come?


----------



## panem

That was a joke, right?

There are no information sources and analysts pulling out those numbers...

1.000.000 tons?






			
				Halba said:
			
		

> uranium is one of  the most common element and resources in the world. Planet earth is abundant in economic quantities of U.
> 
> It is relatively easy and low cost to mine uranium, especially in 3rd world countries and in former Soviet states. It is easier to mine u relative to any of the base metals, as U commonly occurs at surface. Simple leaching extraction.
> 
> Harder to mine in Australia and Canada with the permitting.
> 
> Demand for u is 78,000t
> 
> supply of uranium is over 1,000,000 tonnes, and with now thousands of explorers this is sure to increase
> 
> So definitely a short term bubble which will go eventually


----------



## Sean K

panem said:
			
		

> That was a joke, right?
> 
> There are no information sources and analysts pulling out those numbers...
> 
> 1.000.000 tons?



No, but some of that is a general assumption. These numbers require references IMO, and no one should ever take at face value anyone's calculations. I would always challenge anyone to look into the details that people provide on this site and attempt to prove people right, or wrong, with facts......including any information I provide. Challenge each other in a reasonable and polite way and we will all be better informed.


----------



## panem

This is the only text you need to know:

http://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/publications/PDF/Pub_1259CD_web.pdf/PDF/Pub_1259.pdf


----------



## doctorj

Asian Leaders Plan Free-Trade Area From India to N.Z. 


> The Asian leaders also agreed to reduce dependence on conventional fuels such as coal and invest in biofuels and nuclear energy. Each nation said it would adopt a 12-point plan to reduce fossil fuels and invest in so-called green energy to combat climate change.



Could this be the first steps in a move by the Federal government to use its constitutional powers to force the states to allow uranium mining?


----------



## smithmb6

A good site that i use for information is www.theinvestar.com


----------



## lancer

smithmb6 said:
			
		

> A good site that i use for information is www.theinvestar.com




You need to find a better site for many reasons.....One being their up to date U price is $56.


----------



## 56gsa

not sure if this will come out - research from ABN... not totally reliable (eg I think they have left out Nova escrow shares so mkt cap looks a bit low, as does Pepinnini) but gives interesting comparison although as mentioned elsewhere EV/lb is not always the best measure....


	             Cap.	Resource U3O8		Mkt Cap / resource
Company Name	 US$m 	(Mlbs)	Grade (%) 	(US$/lb)
Marathon Resourc	74	73.2	0.06%	1
Stellar Resources	14	7.5	0.03%	1.9
Nova Energy	47	19.8	0.06%	2.4
Pepinnini Minerals	49	14.8	0.05%	3.3
Uranex Nl	             60	13.2	0.04%	4.5
Contact Resources	21	4.4	0.32%	4.9
Energy Resources	3114	566	0.26%	5.5
Deep Yellow	373	45.8	0.03%	8.1
Summit Resources	490	55.9	0.01%	8.8
Arafura Resources	81	8.7	0.02%	9.3
Omegacorp	130	13.7	0.04%	9.5
Paladin Resources	3394	278.3	0.08%	12.2
Range Resources	48	2.9	0.32%	16.5
Energy Metals	57	3.1	0.33%	18.6
				Average 7.6


----------



## Wysiwyg

Old man Mc.Cleary might be Irish hey.He will know on Friday if he has claims to Angela/Pamela.I think he needed approval from the mining warden but nevertheless a brazen attempt to jump the internationals. :nono:


----------



## rockingham178

qqqqq said:
			
		

> anyone know any uranium stocks




Wasabi Energy Limited (WAS) maybe worth a look. I have started a thread on this stock as I was surprised nobody identified it.....including me.


----------



## sleeper88

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> Wasabi Energy Limited (WAS) maybe worth a look. I have started a thread on this stock as I was surprised nobody identified it.....including me.




i've been following this stock for a while now, its assemblied a nice portfolio of exploration landholdings in the NT, particularly EL24866 and EL24898 (the rum jungle JV)..these i believe are adjacent to CMR's Mt finch U deposit. Woolner dome and alice springs exploration licenses also seem encouraging. i've seen this stock shoot from around 2c when i first noticed to 5.9c on friday. Unfortunately i haven't bought this one as most of my capital is place on BLR atm. 
i've tried unsuccessfully to find some info on David Muller, the guy their trying to hire to run Rum Jungle Uranium. Could someone post some info about him, like the companies he's been involved with in the past?


----------



## rockingham178

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> i've been following this stock for a while now, its assemblied a nice portfolio of exploration landholdings in the NT, particularly EL24866 and EL24898 (the rum jungle JV)..these i believe are adjacent to CMR's Mt finch U deposit. Woolner dome and alice springs exploration licenses also seem encouraging. i've seen this stock shoot from around 2c when i first noticed to 5.9c on friday. Unfortunately i haven't bought this one as most of my capital is place on BLR atm.
> i've tried unsuccessfully to find some info on David Muller, the guy their trying to hire to run Rum Jungle Uranium. Could someone post some info about him, like the companies he's been involved with in the past?




Sleeper88, perhaps you make like to post this on the WAS thread. I too am looking for that information, nothing yet but still trying. I also want to know of the additional U leases he may have that WAS will aquire mentioned in the ann. This is all shaping up very nicely but I just want to make sure.....as far as I can that this is the real deal as it seems


----------



## MalteseBull

BLR looks to be the one of significant interest at the moment


----------



## smithmb6

Two new uranium indexes can be viewed at:

http://theinvestar.com/uraniumaverages.h...


----------



## Bush Trader

Also posted on PDN Thread

A raging bull is difficult to ride,  I would be interested in your feedback


Consolidation Revalues ERA, Paladin

Source: FN Arena News - February 13 2007 
Canada's SXR Uranium One has entered into an agreement to buy all the shares of Kazakhstan's UrAsia to form the world's second largest uranium producer by market capitalisation.
UBS analysts have crunched the numbers implicit from the bid, and arrived at a valuation of uranium resource of US$31.61/lb.
Australian listed exploration companies tend to trade at only US$16/lb, the analysts note, up from US$9/lb last year. But more important is the valuation implications for Australia's two uranium pure-plays (which are actually producing uranium), Energy Resources Australia (ERA) and Paladin Resources (PDN).
Applying the resource valuation implies a share price valuation for Paladin of $16.86. Equivalently, ERA would be valued at $44.04. Add Jabiluka, and ERA would be worth $100.
Food for thought.

Cheers


----------



## michael_selway

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> Also posted on PDN Thread
> 
> A raging bull is difficult to ride,  I would be interested in your feedback
> 
> 
> Consolidation Revalues ERA, Paladin
> 
> Source: FN Arena News - February 13 2007
> Canada's SXR Uranium One has entered into an agreement to buy all the shares of Kazakhstan's UrAsia to form the world's second largest uranium producer by market capitalisation.
> UBS analysts have crunched the numbers implicit from the bid, and arrived at a valuation of uranium resource of US$31.61/lb.
> Australian listed exploration companies tend to trade at only US$16/lb, the analysts note, up from US$9/lb last year. But more important is the valuation implications for Australia's two uranium pure-plays (which are actually producing uranium), Energy Resources Australia (ERA) and Paladin Resources (PDN).
> Applying the resource valuation implies a share price valuation for Paladin of $16.86. Equivalently, ERA would be valued at $44.04. Add Jabiluka, and ERA would be worth $100.
> Food for thought.
> 
> Cheers




PDN & ERA, absolutely crazy those 2!

thx

MS


----------



## Ken

Hows NAD looking?

They just raised funds to see viability of exploring for Arnhem region that they have 4 target areas for.  

Anyone know much about uranium prospects for NAD? Cant find much.


----------



## PeterPan

Hi guys, 

I would be interested in Pegasus Minerals Limited IPO. Shares at 20c each but I haven’t got any idea of how the uranium stocks sector is going. Any thoughts to share?
Also, a quick question: Pegasus has 3 projects for uranium in WA, where mining for uranium is not permitted. Why buying projects in WA then? What sort of return can those projects give if they cannot be mined?
Many thanks for your help.
PeterPan


----------



## captjohn

Be  careful Peter Pan or Capt.Hook (pegasus)will grab your $$ &  sail around W.A. with it forever....till he runs out of rum...Aghhhhh!!& then ask for another 20 cents x 20 million.from another bunch of peter pans !!
Seriously tho'.....uranium is now the hottest commodity & everybody will try to look for it ...& maybe find some in W.A.  but as you suspect ....they will not be able to mine it while carpenter & his merry men refuse to allow it....I think he is ignorant to keep saying "No"....as u3o8 is the future clean fuel for energy.
Fed. labor may agree at a big meeting in April. to allow it.

Please do your research before you buy ....even a 20 cent share can drop to10 cents.....& half your $$ are gone...

Buy into companies that have proven deposits & can mine it O.K.....for example Bannerman resources....which has more than paladin in Namibia....near Rio's mine..
Read all the uranium websites & learn for yourself....
good luck
captjohn


----------



## PeterPan

Hi CaptainJohn
Pegasus has already found uranium in its 3 tenements. Exploration for gold, platinum and other base metals will start soon after listing.
Do you see Pegasus absolutely as a NO?
Cheers
PeterPan


----------



## Kauri

There are now 80+ companies listed on the ASX ranging from BHP, ERA, PDN, down to the Pegasus's that are involved in Uphoria. And that is ignoring the Canadians, Americans et al listed on their own exchanges.  I wonder what the attrition rate will be. The time will come when the oppurtunists without much serious hope will be weeded out. I guess a lot of them will eventually pick themselves up, dust themselves off, and revert to dot.commers. Which ones will survive.... and be able to raise the hundreds of millions needed to get into production??? I think the time is coming when I will need to do research that goes beyond anomalies and rock chips.


----------



## reece55

Kauri
I said this a couple of months ago myself....

I work in the accounting field with start up mining companies - all I can say is that we are fairly happy for people to continue to love Uranium stocks. But there will come a time where there will be a liquidity issues - I say wait until the escrowed holders of these cash strapped, equity rich Uranium companies want to cash in - this is normally 2 years from float date for related parties. Watch the stocks tumble as the directors try to pull out - those companies that have gone from 1 cent to 20 cents will suddenly plummet.... But don't believe me - I am sure Mega will take out every stretch of dirt in Australia for all I know!

Cheers


----------



## Allyson

What do you mean by absolutely crazy?? Crazy to buy in? Or they are crazy good???


----------



## prs

That's why I bought into Marathon (MTN). It's in South Australia where the Premier is in approval of mining U, it has JORC, it has a stable and what appears to be a solid management team, there's a reasonable amount of resource and it's not bad grade. It's only issue is the sensitivity of the area which will cause it to mine from underground.
The other U company I bought into is West Australian Metals (WME) and while they're based in Namibia, they also have JORC, good quality U and there's infrastructure not too far away. The good thing about WME is the cost of the shares , currently .30C


----------



## Gspot

1. NUCLEAR EXPLOSION IN THE U.S.A. (the good kind)
+60%–120% in the next 12 months 

At long last, to the cheers of investors, America is entering the nuclear age.


Nuclear +60-120% in the next 12 months
Staggering new demand is facing a vast shortfall in uranium supplies. 
 years without building a single nuclear power plant, we now have 31 in the works in planning or construction. Eventually, the countryside will be dotted with 150 of them.

Why the big switch?

1. Today’s reactors are a far cry from those of 1973, much safer and more efficient. In the early ’80s, plants could run (rather nervously) at just over 50% of total capacity; now they hum along at over 90%.

2. Time has brought TMI and Chernobyl into perspective. No one died at Three Mile Island; in fact, the core’s meltdown was a textbook model of a fail-safe mishap. And Chernobyl was an outrageous case of sheer idiocy: The reactor was inherently unstable... it had no containment vessel at all... and on meltdown day, the operators were bypassing all the security systems. Using Chernobyl as the basis for banning nuclear plants would be like banning goldfish after a pit bull attack.

3. Because nuclear energy is so incredibly clean compared to fossil fuels, even the greenies are jumping on the bandwagon. Many of the top environmental scientists have switched to pro-nuclear. 

4. Washington, too, has jumped on board, with multi-billion dollar tax credits, loan guarantees, and risk insurance.

5. It’s a new day. Overseas, France already gets 78% of its electricity from nuclear plants, mostly standardized and state-of-the-art. By 2025, Japan will build 11 new reactors, India eight more, and China and Russia are working on 40 more. India’s power demand is slated to jump 270% by 2030, and China’s threefold. In fact, 4.4 billion Asians are hooking onto the power grid, and there’s positively no way to meet that kind of demand without nuclear plants.

90% ROI This Year? Do the Math.

The U.S. has 890 million pounds of uranium, and our main foreign sources are Canada and Australia, neither of which produces citizens who fly planes into buildings.

But the biggest appeal of uranium for us in The Energy Society is the awesome gap between world supply (110 million pounds extracted from mines this year) and demand (175 million pounds eaten up by the world’s 439 plants).

That’s almost a 60% shortfall, which plainly cannot continue. Scrounging for fuel in used reactor rods has sharp limits. A further trouble is that new mines take years to get on line. So prices (already up tenfold in the last 4 years), will continue to do a moonshot. Think about it. A rise of 1,000% in 4 years is 78% a year. If that simply continues without change, you won’t find it hard to make 90% annual profits, especially with our regular advice on exactly where to invest in uranium. In fact, a few of our picks made over 200% in the last year, tripling members’ money.

This hyperinflation in uranium prices is being turbo-boosted by one ironic factor: Because of the high price of nuclear plants ($2-3 billion), the cost of uranium fuel looks almost like pocket change to the folks who operate those plants! Fuel comprises just 3-5% of their cost of generating nuclear power. So when they go to negotiate a supply contract or bid at an auction, their attitude is, “Well, whatever it takes.” They absolutely cannot shut down their plants for lack of fuel.

As you might suppose, this attitude is extremely inflationary, bad news for electricity consumers but a screaming bonanza for our members, who know the best ways to take advantage of it. 

*
Quoted this from the Energy letter today.
Now soon energy needs + enviroment= nuclear, as the only forseable solution, for the next generation.
With the US woes, weighing heavily on world markets, maybe the time is soon too get back on some good uranium companys, before the rest follow??
We need power, credit crisis or not!*


----------



## 56gsa

there seems general agreement u3o8 will bottom sometime this year - just a matter of when - and be around the $100 mark again by end of the year

I love seeing ERA fluctuate with the U price, cause with their contracts anything above $30 going to mean more revenue for them...!!

treadgold below is no charlie aitken but he's been around the (bear) traps




> Energy hunger will lift uranium
> By Tim Treadgold
> 
> PORTFOLIO POINT: Increasing energy demand, particularly from China, will push up uranium prices. It’s time to reconsider a handful of stocks.
> 
> Apart from investing in fringe financiers there was one other way to lose money very quickly last year: uranium exploration stocks. It will take a long time for second-tier finance companies to recover, but there are already signs that uranium is the resource category most likely to fire in 2008.
> 
> The prices of the “energy resources” coal and oil offer a clue as to why uranium will stage a comeback. Both are at near-record levels as buyers scramble for supplies. Last week, without anyone seeming to notice, most of Australia’s specialist coal stocks hit 12-month share price highs.
> 
> A second clue is evidence of investment fund activity, such as that of the Canadian-based Uranium Participation Corporation (UPC), which last month waded into the market with an order to buy 900,000 pounds of uranium because it believes the price is “at, or near, the bottom”. And that's from James Anderson, chief financial officer of UPC, which is already sitting on a stockpile of 4.5 million pounds of uranium managed by a major uranium producer, Denison Mines.
> 
> Not everyone agrees. In the uranium market there are still as many bears as there are bulls. Deutsche Bank is one of the bears, last week talking down an immediate uranium revival – though even a report from such a well-regarded investment house contained the seeds of optimism.
> 
> Deutsche Bank says it will not be “until the final quarter of 2008” that the spot uranium price climbs back over $US100 a pound.
> 
> While pessimists seized on that forecast as evidence of a delayed comeback for uranium, optimists might as easily have pointed out that the $US100 price tip represents a 37% increase on the current spot market price of $US73 – and any commodity looking at a possible price rise of more than a third in less than nine months cannot be ignored.
> 
> That’s why it’s time to dust of your uranium files and start sifting through the 250 listed stocks, discarding about 240 of them as the boom-time rubbish they always were, and focus on the handful of companies with quality assets, in jurisdictions that actually allow uranium mining.
> 
> In Australia, that means looking at companies active in the Northern Territory or South Australia, or those with exposure to stable overseas countries such as the US, Canada, or a few southern African states such as Namibia, Malawi, or Zambia.
> 
> Do that, and you finish up with a list headed by:
> 
> *Energy Resources of Australia*, the local market leader set to benefit from an extended life at its Ranger mine in the NT and the higher uranium price.
> 
> *Paladin Resources*, which is steadily increasing production at its Langer Heinrich mine in Namibia and building a second mine in Malawi.
> 
> *Equinox Minerals,* which has started with copper production at its Lumwana mine in Zambia and is moving on to a separate uranium pit at the same location.
> 
> *Extract Resources,* a longer shot but a company that has reported a string of excellent exploration hits in Namibia, including the latest adjacent to Rio Tinto’s big Rossing mine.
> 
> Those four stocks cover the different segments of the market. ERA is a world-class producer; Paladin an emerging producer; Equinox a quality company with a proven uranium resource in the ground; and Extract is a pure explorer, but one with a better chance of delivering than most of its competitors.


----------



## noirua

When to buy Uranium minnow explores "when there is blood on the streets.  Time for the brave?????????????


----------



## exgeo

Warwick Grigor of Far East Capital certainly seems to think so. He just bought some more Monaro and holds a lot of other U stocks too (just got a note through on AGS this morning, which he recommends as one of the best resource opps. in the last several years).


----------



## peteai

exgeo said:


> Warwick Grigor of Far East Capital certainly seems to think so. He just bought some more Monaro and holds a lot of other U stocks too (just got a note through on AGS this morning, which he recommends as one of the best resource opps. in the last several years).




Hi exgeo,

On what basis is Warwick Grigor buying more Monaro ? Does it have any JORC resource ?

Cheers,
Peteai


----------



## exgeo

Hmm, perhaps because he's a director? But he's bought other U shares too, notably AGS.


----------



## Schmuckie

If you want a broad cross section of what's happening in uranium stocks day by day, have a look at www.latesturanium.com

It only covers Canadian companies, and is 13 hours behind Australian time, so it may have cleared and re-set by the time Australians may be reviewing it (i.e., in the middle of the night here).

At the very least, it gives a good barometer of investor sentiment toward uranium stocks on a daily basis.


----------



## rhen

Rejuvenation of spot uranium price predicted for 2H 2008
Haywood Securities says uranium demand will “manifest as a technology-driven nuclear renaissance across a growing number of countries for generations to come.”

Author: Dorothy Kosich
Posted:  Friday , 06 Jun 2008 

RENO, NV -  

In their Uranium Industry Report published Thursday, Haywood Securities forecasts primary uranium production at 113.5 million pounds this year, which is well below reactor demand as secondary uranium sources dwindle.

Haywood predicts that the second half of 2008 will see a rejuvenation of the spot price.

Meanwhile, demand continues to outstrip primary supply, while a sustained injection of capital is needed to meet required primary production increases, according to Haywood.

In the report, Haywood analyst Geordie Mark noted that production costs have increased across the sector with the uranium price representing only a small fraction of operating costs.

The World Nuclear Association had earlier forecast uranium production of 124.8 million pounds of U3O8 this year, which had been projected to be a 16.5% increase on 2007 production. However, Mark said that, "based on the stilted flow of supply to venture on stream thus far due to various technical and infrastructural impediments, it is anticipated that 2008 production will rise only moderately above 2007 production."

Mark attributed the drop in production to: 1. ongoing production pressure within the sector; 2. Uncertainty of power and acid supply; and, 3. Technical nuances of bringing new production on-stream. "Consequently, these factors provide greater potential for upward pressure on the spot price."

Haywood asserted that 2008 primary production "will continue to fall short of future reactor demand. Thus, the entire sector will be ever more reliant on dwindling secondary supplies that progressively become more expensive, as well as technically, and politically difficult to extract."

"These factors will continue to support uranium prices into the future, where geopolitical interests will become ever more focused on security of domestic supply," Mark suggested. "This is particularly pertinent given that the major producers (Canada, Australia, and Kazakhstan) have little domestic demand."

"Primary uranium production has failed to deliver at estimated forecast rates over the last few years, and 2008 appears to be no except with Q1 production data being lower than either the forecast estimates and/or the previous quarter for a range of operations owned by Cameco, BHP Billiton, Denison Mines, Energy Resources, Australia, Paladin Energy, AngloGold Ashanti, Uranium One and Uranium Resources.

LONGER TERM OUTLOOK

Haywood asserts that the public's quest for a cheap, cleaner alternative to hydrocarbon-based energy production is being met "with a measurable change in view and broader acceptance of nuclear power generation by the general populace.

"Popular acceptance equates to a shifting political outlook on nuclear policy leading to potential changes in nuclear power production policy in both: countries ramping down future production (e.g., Sweden and Germany, as well as those countries considering a nuclear future. These motions are leading to a shift, a rebalance in sources used for future energy supply leading inexorably to a greater role for nuclear energy; and a sustained nuclear renaissance."

Nevertheless, Mark acknowledged that "future growth is at a bottleneck that continues to narrow and lengthen due to infrastructural impediments, political and NGO engagement, and an over reliance on second source material."

Haywood advises that, in the midterm, increased uranium production capacity is going to be largely derived by the expansion of current mines, or the exploitation of deposits in currently producing countries, such as Kazakhstan, the United States, Canada and Australia. "This is primarily due to infrastructural, regulatory and community support that is in place to expand and/or develop mines in locations with a ready draw on personnel currently engaged in mining," Mark suggested.

New long-term nuclear capacity will be driven mainly from China, India, Russia, and the United States, Haywood suggests. The Gulf States, mainland Europe, Africa and other counties will also increase nuclear generating capacity at a smaller rate

In their report, Haywood predicts that the next uranium companies to move to producer status within the next three years will originate from U.S. operations. "The rationale is that the USA was the primary producer of the world's uranium, and thus is a producer with a regulatory framework and a well established infrastructure that can be employed to bring projects into production rapidly," according to Mark.

The U.S. uranium projects may be small at under 2 million pounds of U3O8 of annual production. The mostly likely states that will experience increased production are Colorado, Utah, Wyoming and Texas, Haywood predicts. Despite this production, the U.S. will still have significant need for uranium.

In the meantime, Haywood forecasts that primary production to 2015 will continue to rely on secondary supplies, "which is unsustainable, and particularly acute in an environment seeking to expand nuclear energy capacity."


----------



## hangseng

"Haywood predicts that the next uranium companies to move to producer status within the next three years will originate from U.S. operations"

I suggest you start researching PEN and the last few announcements and the FEC reports recently and the PEN thread on ASF would be a good place to start. PEN is now quite advanced toward developing the Lance Project in Wyoming USA. Once an operation site with a successful pilot plant.

PEN themselves has stated their objective is to be producing within 2 years of permitting. They are progressing very well to achieve just that.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hi guys,

Anyone see the RIO ann that is selling its Kintyre Uranium deposit for $495m USD?


This puzzles me for 2 reasons

1. *Kintyre has a JORC 13Mt's@ 0.028% U = 80M lb's U approx, so at $495m US that = $6/lb U* which is 10% of the current spot price, but the mkts are weak surely they could have got it cheaper? Cameco are paying top dollar


2. *Its in W.A.* so it won't be mineable for 500years so long as the Labour Govt rule the roost


Anyway I think its very very interesting as perhaps it sets a new benchmark price for U deposits world wide and shows that even in all this turmoil, quality U deposits will be sought by the BIG BOYS


----------



## alankew

Was commented on elsewhere,seems reasonable that they are on the lookout for projects because of Cigar Lake but why buy something that cant be mined.Wonder if theres something to be taken form this,maybe even though WA say no there is going to be a change in stance.Would have thought if they were buying in Oz that they would at least buy in NT or SA.Rumours still going around that they are looking to takeover Paladin and apparently neother party have denied the rumours.


----------



## frugal.rock

Strong uranium day today.


----------



## peter2

Clearly expected if you keep and eye on URA (uranium ETF - US) overnight.  Cameco (CCJ) also had a high volume bullish day.


----------



## Kris84

Yep, theres several explorer/miners with alot of big volume accumulation on the monthly charts that began end of 2020

Do the financials matter that much of these miners/explorers if theres a boom coming?


----------



## aus_trader

Kris84 said:


> Yep, theres several explorer/miners with alot of big volume accumulation on the monthly charts that began end of 2020
> 
> Do the financials matter that much of these miners/explorers if theres a boom coming?



In a boom time there is fresh capital that can be tapped into via capital raisings. It's a lot tougher during busts and I remember a few Uranium specs went bankrupt as they couldn't raise capital during the lengthy bust that has lasted for the last decade.


----------



## Sean K

Seems like uranium stocks have tripled the past few months and I might have missed the short term boat. But, been listening to Rick Rule who thinks that while the explorers/juniors are currently overpriced that longer term POU is going to double. So, maybe there's still some value going forward once the heat comes off? Two of Ricks top picks are BOE and DYL of interest to ASX investors. Both finding support on a little retreat. Watching for entry.


----------



## peter2

The POU has to double (to ~$60/lb) before it's going to excite the market and make it worthwhile to develop many projects. If the price does sneak higher it'll create a few rallies that we can use to grab some profit.


----------



## Sean K

I've just picked the first four uranium juniors on my U watch list to see how they're looking. Interesting. Be concerned if those support lines failed.


----------



## Sean K

My U watch list seems to be respecting that support line at the moment.


----------



## Sean K

And, it's continuing. Most of these are now going back to the May highs in just the past week or so. Maybe going too crazy.

Theory is that the SPUT has been the major driver with squeezing these things up.


----------



## Sean K

Insane week.


----------



## Sean K

This reminds me of the mid to late naughties. A bit of FOMO going on at the moment I think.


----------



## peter2

What a week for uranium stocks. SPROTT has really light a fire under uranium.

I find that "V" reversals the hardest to trade and all these U308 stocks have made a V reversal off their lows.
Good job there, @kennas  for finding the demand in the early stages.


----------



## aus_trader

peter2 said:


> What a week for uranium stocks. SPROTT has really light a fire under uranium.
> 
> I find that "V" reversals the hardest to trade and all these U308 stocks have made a V reversal off their lows.
> Good job there, @kennas  for finding the demand in the early stages.



I haven't got on board any U stocks either, V reversal straight up !


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

That was nice to wake up to, nice day to be holding a chunk of 92E. Good start to my holidays


----------



## Stockbailx

While where on the topic of Uranium Stock, this just came through the Stockhead board;


----------



## aus_trader

Stockybailz said:


> While where on the topic of Uranium Stock, this just came through the Stockhead board;
> 
> View attachment 129815
> 
> View attachment 129819



OK, looks like some haven't taken off. I might pick a laggard and see if it follows the ones on the boom list...


----------



## Sean K

My watch list all gapped up again this morning, but has since come back a bit. Might be time these things took a breather as it's just not healthy to double in a week or so. I'd feel much more comfortable with consolidation, thanks. Although, I'm not short term trading this, I started with a 5 year horizon so I should just stop watching...


----------



## frugal.rock

So, once all the profit takers do their thing, what are they rotating into?
Perhaps something in high demand now, as opposed to uranium which may be seen as a fear vehicle. 
A proper state of fomo in uranium gappening.🤫


----------



## frugal.rock

frugal.rock said:


> So, once all the profit takers do their thing, what are they rotating into?



Hmmm, bit of a scattered irregular rotate today.
Money flying all other directions, mostly.


----------



## Sean K

frugal.rock said:


> Hmmm, bit of a scattered irregular rotate today.
> Money flying all other directions, mostly.




Yeah, no idea. Maybe just locking in the short term gains for a retreat and then the next push. The whole sector, including overseas, has run ahead of itself. SPUT buying and the POU up 10% or so the past couple of weeks was the catalyst. There's expectations that it's not a one off and the price will continue to rise, but maybe not that sharply. There's some crazy bullish comments on social media from 'experts' claiming $200 going down the track, which sounds a bit insane to me. I can't imagine a spike like we had back in 2005-08 ish. Maybe that little rally was it and the money goes back to Bit Coin?


----------



## aus_trader

Maybe I'll buy one of the majors on a pull back as I don't have any exposure to the sector. But maybe not the biggest PDN as it's run way too hard, maybe a mid-cap U stock.


----------



## Sean K

aus_trader said:


> Maybe I'll buy one of the majors on a pull back as I don't have any exposure to the sector. But maybe not the biggest PDN as it's run way too hard, maybe a mid-cap U stock.




It's a bit of a pluck on who to choose out of the junior U bunch. You're right about PDN and it's MC is huge compared to the others. Most were under $100m only a few weeks ago. I just went for the ones Sprott / Rick Rule were backing the most. Although, they have a vested interest in them as they've put a lot of their own coin in. 

A recent summary of a few here.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Ten years ago, the tsunami and then meltdown at Fukushima put paid to the Uranium market. There was a demand shock and prolonged downturn as mines shut or entered care and maintenance. The spot price traded in a depressed range of* $US20 to $US30* a pound  ...  not nearly high enough to encourage production.

But after a decade in the shadows, the sector has been jolted back to life within just a few weeks thanks largely to the Sprott Physical Uranium Trust  (SPUT). The vehicle is in the midst of a buying frenzy of physical uranium, taking supply out of the market and boosting the spot price to*  $US40.40* a pound ... its highest level in seven years.


> _There has been  so much fuel on the floor of the uranium market given it has been such an  undersupplied commodity, _the portfolio manager of Tribeca's global  natural resources fund, Ben Cleary, said_. The match to set this on fire  has been Sprott buying spot [uranium]._




SPUT is the largest listed physical uranium fund and began trading on the Toronto Stock Exchange in July after Sprott Asset Management, a subsidiary of global precious metals investment manager Sprott Inc, purchased it from Uranium Participation Corp.

While the fund goal remained the same - buying and holding uranium to provide investors   with exposure to movements in its spot price - the new SPUT structure as a trust allowed it to launch a $US300 million _at the market _offering on August 17, meaning it could issue units and raise cash to  consistently purchase the commodity.

The  strategy is similar to the London listed Yellow Cake PLC, which has   also been buying and holding physical uranium, albeit at a slower rate. The company holds 13.3 million pounds of the commodity in storage in   Canada and France as of its latest quarterly update in August.

SPUT has purchased 6 million pounds of uranium in the spot market and   deployed more than $US200 million of its ATM in the past month.

_..... 

One broker has a preferred exposure in *Paladin Energy,* which plans to restart its Namibian mine, having placed it into care and maintenance in August 2018. The stock has tripled this year to 82¢. Shaw & Partners upgraded its price target from 56¢ to $1.00_*.
Boss Energy *_announced this week that the engineering process to restart its  Honeymoon Project in South Australia is _running well ahead of  schedule_. Its share price has surged more than 150 per cent this year  to 26¢. Shaw upgraded its price target from 17¢ to 30¢.  The broker made the same upgrade to _*Peninsula Energy, *_while boosting the_* Vimy Resources *_price target from 25¢ to 27¢. Shaw & Partners has a buy rating on all four stocks._


----------



## Sean K

This has been a beautiful thing too watch. Surely, can't keep going. Must stop at some point.


----------



## frugal.rock

kennas said:


> This has been a beautiful thing too watch. Surely, can't keep going. Must stop at some point.



Quite hysterical really.
I mean, who buys at those highs ?

Bots selling to each other and of course the entities are not known to each other, ever. 
Doesn't happen, never.  🤭


----------



## sptrawler

kennas said:


> This has been a beautiful thing too watch. Surely, can't keep going. Must stop at some point.
> 
> View attachment 130221



Hopefully there is a pull back, you have called it well kennas, my gut feeling is nuclear isn't a matter of if, but when.
I should have been more proactive. 
Which of the aussie miners are producing? If you don't mind someone being lazy.  
I had deep yellow about 100 years ago, but lost interest a long time back, guess I'm going to have to stoke the fire again.


----------



## aus_trader

One of the few sectors that's bolting atm.

Oh well, can't catch them all when they gallop out the gates.

I had DYL too in the speculative portfolio with good reasons, but the sector was in the doldrums then, so just couldn't tie up the capital in a trading portfolio just hoping for the tide to turn some day. Looks like that day is here, but prices have just shot straight up.


----------



## frugal.rock

sptrawler said:


> Which of the aussie miners are producing? If you don't mind someone being lazy.



Get me a beer first, then I'll tell you...😅


----------



## Sean K

sptrawler said:


> Which of the aussie miners are producing? If you don't mind someone being lazy.




None really. I think BHP is the only one producing - as a by-product at Olympic Dam.

There's only a few who have plants, were mining, and are ready to go after a start up process.

PDN has Langar Heinrich on care and maintenance.
LOT bought Kayelekera from Paladin and that's on care and maintenance.
BOE have Honeymoon which needs to be upgraded and will be ready to go in 12 months.

EL8, BMN and DYL have deposits of various standards but way off mining.


----------



## sptrawler

kennas said:


> None really. I think BHP is the only one producing - as a by-product at Olympic Dam.
> 
> There's only a few who have plants, were mining, and are ready to go after a start up process.
> 
> PDN has Langar Heinrich on care and maintenance.
> LOT bought Kayelekera from Paladin and that's on care and maintenance.
> BOE have Honeymoon which needs to be upgraded and will be ready to go in 12 months.
> 
> EL8, BMN and DYL have deposits of various standards but way off mining.



It is hard to understand the rush of enthusiasm then, unless people are expecting an announcement of some sort re nuclear power.


----------



## tech/a

I personally stopped looking for reasons why price rises and falls a loooong  time ago.
If I can get on a rising trade and off a falling trade its only up to me. Don't need reasons.


----------



## frugal.rock

Some might be interested in OKR (Okapi) today based off their announcement today that contains the word uranium and is marked market sensitive.

Was a chart of interest on weekend by @tech/a I believe.

Some other nefarious unnamed mob may be promoting it also...

Will give this a miss myself.


----------



## Sean K

sptrawler said:


> It is hard to understand the rush of enthusiasm then, unless people are expecting an announcement of some sort re nuclear power.




I first got onto this watching you tube videos of Rick Rule talking about uranium and the purchase of the Uranium Participation Corp by Sprott Physical Uranium Trust. The two basic reasons are future supply/demand and push to clean energy. Rick Rule was buying these stocks two years ago.


----------



## tech/a

frugal.rock said:


> Some might be interested in OKR (Okapi) today based off their announcement today that contains the word uranium and is marked market sensitive.
> 
> Was a chart of interest on weekend by @tech/a I believe.
> 
> Some other nefarious unnamed mob may be promoting it also...
> 
> Will give this a miss myself.



 Have a few.


----------



## Sean K

Let the insanity continue. I think this thing has some land in Botswana that smells of uranium.


----------



## Sean K

When I first started seriously looking at these in July I thought I'd missed the boat already. I originally thought this was a 3-5 year strategic plan. Now, I just think this is insane. Have to take some profits at this point, but still see a longer term fundamental play here.


----------



## Boggo




----------



## Sean K

Will be interesting to see how much and how long a proper consolidation will take for all the juniors that went parabolic over the past couple of weeks. There's every chance they go back to the point of lift off, IMO. Go up in a lift and you potentially come back down in the lift. The POU and uranium companies were mentioned in the mainstream media finance reporting over the weekend. A good sign that the easy gains may have been made. Haven't had an Uber driver tell me to buy yet, so maybe there's still some hope.


----------



## qldfrog

kennas said:


> Will be interesting to see how much and how long a proper consolidation will take for all the juniors that went parabolic over the past couple of weeks. There's every chance they go back to the point of lift off, IMO. Go up in a lift and you potentially come back down in the lift. The POU and uranium companies were mentioned in the mainstream media finance reporting over the weekend. A good sign that the easy gains may have been made. Haven't had an Uber driver tell me to buy yet, so maybe there's still some hope.
> 
> View attachment 130512



And the frog systems obviously hit hard today with this new fall..will be interesting to see how it develops during the week.these will determine profit or loss this week for me .


----------



## qldfrog

qldfrog said:


> And the frog systems obviously hit hard today with this new fall..will be interesting to see how it develops during the week.these will determine profit or loss this week for me .



Sofar lost all of last week gain: -8%
But will look at damages on friday


----------



## Sean K

qldfrog said:


> Sofar lost all of last week gain: -8%
> But will look at damages on friday




It has not been the orderly type of consolidation in these stocks you'd hope for, off the back of a massive sea of red across the board. Nasty day all round. This Evergrande thing has really shaken things up.


----------



## qldfrog

kennas said:


> It has not been the orderly type of consolidation in these stocks you'd hope for, off the back of a massive sea of red across the board. Nasty day all round. This Evergrande thing has really shaken things up.



The bad: the hatsh $ loss figures:
the good: i have one packet out of 4 daily, rest is cash...so i follow my weekly as i should and bought this morning...
I xm just worried my investor portfolio is probably taking a beating too


----------



## peter2

We had to expect the uranium sector to sell off after it's massive rally. I keep an eye on the US uranium ETF - *URA* for their overnight moves. 
Big selloff in *URA* on Friday (-7.8%).



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . . .


----------



## Stockbailx

*PNN *Pepinnn Minerals Limited having a good turnout today on retracement of the Uranium Sector *URA *up 60 points. Can the Uranium Sector hold up its end of the bargain, for Investors. My moneys on* GLA *having a  good serve on back of previous announcements, it seems to be on a good wicket, should the Uranium Sector stay in positive territory.* VAL *also a good contender on the back of strong findings. There only juniors but should they latch on to the yellow gold, well be lancing the boil and may the puss flow.


----------



## Sean K

Some healthy consolidation has occurred after these puppies were overbought and Uber drivers got on board. All the charts look remarkably similar and it doesn't seem to matter which ones you buy, or sell at the moment. The US and Canadian stocks all look the same too. Just need to see what they've done overnight to see which way ours go on the open. Most have found a little bit of support but I wouldn't be surprised if they head down to the lower level of support. Might depend on what SPUT do in the coming days/weeks as it seems their buying was the impetus for the POU to go to $50 in short time. The fund started with $300m to buy uranium and that's been increased to $1.3b so they're going to have to keep buying at some stage.


----------



## finicky

Claims that China will build more reactors being used to ramp Uranium stocks. I plan to buy a few, but only if they're smashed in a crash. My list is DYL, BOE and PEN but not well researched









						China to supercharge uranium race with 150 new nuclear reactors
					

It is the news that the uranium players have been waiting for: a potential new, huge surge in demand that will reward mining companies ready to go into




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Sean K

finicky said:


> Claims that China will build more reactors being used to ramp Uranium stocks. I plan to buy a few, but only if they're smashed in a crash. My list is DYL, BOE and PEN but not well researched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China to supercharge uranium race with 150 new nuclear reactors
> 
> 
> It is the news that the uranium players have been waiting for: a potential new, huge surge in demand that will reward mining companies ready to go into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallcaps.com.au




Certainly room for more consolidation in these stocks - especially if we crash!. After finding support as mentioned above they consolidated as expected (maybe more than liked - although that was a good opportunity in hindsight) but then shot back up towards long term highs before another pull back. Encouragingly, most made a higher low before heading up again. Now more consolidation. Markets caps are all being stretched though, imo. I've picked those closest to restarting or with best management.


----------



## finicky

@Sean K 
Reassuring to see you like the three I have in mind as you have obviously followed this sector.
I heard the m.d of DYL (Borishoff?) in an interview and was impressed, particularly where he said the trick for a developer was not to agree to offtakes or to hedge too early and so forgo the benefit of a U3O8 bull market. Also that he and another one or two in DYL's management built the Palidan ops from ground up.
I like PEN because it already has a plant and some sort of approved status as a would be domestic supplier in the U.S. I like BOE for similar reasons, i.e has a resource and a mothballed plant here.


----------



## Sean K

finicky said:


> @Sean K
> Reassuring to see you like the three I have in mind as you have obviously followed this sector.
> I heard the m.d of DYL (Borishoff?) in an interview and was impressed, particularly where he said the trick for a developer was not to agree to offtakes or to hedge too early and so forgo the benefit of a U3O8 bull market. Also that he and another one or two in DYL's management built the Palidan ops from ground up.
> I like PEN because it already has a plant and some sort of approved status as a would be domestic supplier in the U.S. I like BOE for similar reasons, i.e has a resource and a mothballed plant here.




I picked LOT and BOE because they're closer to re-mining and DYL based on management. JB turned PDN from a 1m MC to 10b. Quite remarkable. Obviously did OK out of it. Also like the managers of LOT and BOE just on the way they present. They do good interview.


----------



## aus_trader

finicky said:


> Claims that China will build more reactors being used to ramp Uranium stocks. I plan to buy a few, but only if they're smashed in a crash. My list is DYL, BOE and PEN but not well researched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China to supercharge uranium race with 150 new nuclear reactors
> 
> 
> It is the news that the uranium players have been waiting for: a potential new, huge surge in demand that will reward mining companies ready to go into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallcaps.com.au



I'd definitely buy DYL in a crash. DNH as yet, but did once in speculative portfolio.


----------



## Sean K

Uranium companies are gathering towards an inflection point. The top resistance lines are messy but the lower side looks pretty clear. Do they break up, or down? I've looked at a few of the US and Canadian charts today and some of them are more on the bearish side with some just breaking support levels. Could be a sign that there's a correction due in these stocks that have had a very good run - depending on where you bought of course. So, for me, it could be a good buying opportunity coming up as I believe in the longer term narrative and think the stocks I've picked have the best chance of restarting, or building a mine during this cycle. Holding BOE, DYL and LOT.


----------



## finicky

Weekly charts of uranium developers look stuck in downtrends on weekly charts currently -  nothing I can see as a breakout signal anyway. The uranium stocks etf that peter2 mentioned, URA, looks similar. Not calling it but if I wanted to try my hand at 'measured move' targets from overhead shapes I get significantly lower.

Shaw brokers on the other hand have higher targets from today's prices and have 'buy' recs on the first 5 in the list and 'holds' on Lotus (LOT) and Bannerman (BMN). Bannerman is missing from my screenshot as didn't have room. Shaw's target for that is 30c (from 20c) but they still have a 'hold' on it. Comment that BMN is the most leveraged stock in  sector.









						Barry FitzGerald: The long-term buyers are warming up and Shaw has 7 hot uranium stocks to fuel the fire - Stockhead
					

Recent advice from Canadian giant Cameco is that nuclear power utilities are, at long last, signing long-term contracts again.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## finicky

Screenshots repeatedly failed to post from my old tablet - list of Shaw's uranium stocks is in the linked article


----------



## Sean K

finicky said:


> Weekly charts of uranium developers look stuck in downtrends on weekly charts currently -  nothing I can see as a breakout signal anyway. The uranium stocks etf that peter2 mentioned, URA, looks similar. Not calling it but if I wanted to try my hand at 'measured move' targets from overhead shapes I get significantly lower.
> 
> Shaw brokers on the other hand have higher targets from today's prices and have 'buy' recs on the first 5 in the list and 'holds' on Lotus (LOT) and Bannerman (BMN). Bannerman is missing from my screenshot as didn't have room. Shaw's target for that is 30c (from 20c) but they still have a 'hold' on it. Comment that BMN is the most leveraged stock in  sector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry FitzGerald: The long-term buyers are warming up and Shaw has 7 hot uranium stocks to fuel the fire - Stockhead
> 
> 
> Recent advice from Canadian giant Cameco is that nuclear power utilities are, at long last, signing long-term contracts again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stockhead.com.au




BMN have a big resource but the grade is too low at 220ppm. There's other Namibia plays with 70-100% more ppm just down the road. DYL ave 345ppm, EL8 300-350ppm, PDN 700 ish. But, BMN certainly has scale. Just a matter of Opex for the low grade.

In Sep-Oct Rick Rule was selling his uranium stocks as they got too expensive, even though he's extremely bullish on POU getting back to 60-70 mark. They overshot their value compared to re-start operational phase. He started re-buying a couple of weeks ago.

He's running a 'Uranium Bootcamp' next month and DYL and BOE are presenting.


----------



## Sean K

Sean K said:


> Uranium companies are gathering towards an inflection point. The top resistance lines are messy but the lower side looks pretty clear. Do they break up, or down? I've looked at a few of the US and Canadian charts today and some of them are more on the bearish side with some just breaking support levels. Could be a sign that there's a correction due in these stocks that have had a very good run - depending on where you bought of course. So, for me, it could be a good buying opportunity coming up as I believe in the longer term narrative and think the stocks I've picked have the best chance of restarting, or building a mine during this cycle. Holding BOE, DYL and LOT.
> 
> View attachment 132980




Well, these all pretty much broke down from the ascending triangles and went on to a further three months of consolidation going down to deeper support levels. First signs of a rebound last week after what has now been a five month period of consolidation since POU broke up after SPUT entered the market sending the price from 30 to 50 bucks. Now back approaching 50 bucks again. Uranium incentive price still nominated to be around the 60 mark, but there's still seems to be expectations that it's just a matter of when, not if.

Weekly charts of BOE, DYL, LOT and PDN.


----------



## sptrawler

Well @Sean K if Germany reconsiders its position on nuclear power and the issues surrounding Russian gas supplies continue, the only way is up really IMO.


----------



## Sean K

sptrawler said:


> Well @Sean K if Germany reconsiders its position on nuclear power and the issues surrounding Russian gas supplies continue, the only way is up really IMO.




I’m not sure if Germany will, they’ve gone too far Left. But, if the EU manage to get nuclear into the green energy taxonomy that could be quite a booster.


----------



## Sean K

Uranium stocks getting smashed now assumingly due to Russia approaching large Ukrainian nuclear plant. Should have seen that coming. But, looks like an over reaction in the market. Is Russia going to bomb a nuclear facility?


----------



## qldfrog

Do not underestimate the potential of all actors there.. some ready to blow a plant/country to either win a narrative,or put a blame, the risk of accident from power loss, russian artillery or missile hit on required infrastructure etc.
Yes this is not a negligeable risk


----------



## Sean K

qldfrog said:


> Do not underestimate the potential of all actors there.. some ready to blow a plant/country to either win a narrative,or put a blame, the risk of accident from power loss, russian artillery or missile hit on required infrastructure etc.
> Yes this is not a negligeable risk




Reports are that it's on fire now. eeeek


----------



## Sean K

Another report is that it's a tree on fire and nuclear security of plant is secured. May be a buying opportunity.


----------



## Sean K

Sean K said:


> Another report is that it's a tree on fire and nuclear security of plant is secured. May be a buying opportunity.




I've grabbed a couple of knives here expecting the fallout from this fire to blow over. 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## peter2

Definitely a panic selloff that would be a buying opp if one could ignore the clear community fear towards nuclear reactors. Aust nowhere near willing to restart discussions re nuclear opportunites.


----------



## qldfrog

peter2 said:


> Definitely a panic selloff that would be a buying opp if one could ignore the clear community fear towards nuclear reactors. Aust nowhere near willing to restart discussions re nuclear opportunites.



Actually imho the panic reaction and angst a good demonstration of why Nuclear is not going to boom in the west anytime soon
I think the Russians hold the plant now so probably safe until Nato starts getting involved in step 2...


----------



## Sean K

peter2 said:


> Definitely a panic selloff that would be a buying opp if one could ignore the clear community fear towards nuclear reactors. Aust nowhere near willing to restart discussions re nuclear opportunites.




Has turned out to be an opportunity. Until the next reactor is hit by a Russia bomb.


----------



## peter2

If Russian supply of enriched uranium to the ROW gets "sanctioned" the POU will rocket. Spot prices are already starting to rally higher.


----------



## Captain_Chaza

What's the latest Nowadays  with "URANIUM"

It seems to me to be 
"The Next Best Thing" considering what is going on up north in Those Perennial War Zones

My fingers are itching to hoist a Uranium Classification of Sail
Tomorrow!
Maybe even devote a complete MAST to URANIUM

I have decided to HOIST 

(1) One Mid-Cap " PDN" 
and
(2)  Two Species" AGE" and "LOT"

Has any body got any other good ideas

I also like PEN and BOE but we men and women of the sea can't buy everything

We must always allow for Fresh water , Hooks ,Lines and Sinkers onboard
and
Maybe some Sauerkraut  for those who love their Vegetables


----------



## Captain_Chaza

My Apologies
I forgot to post the charts

Am I best to post the charts above here or under each ASX code?

 I would hate to add to what sometimes seems like a dog's breakfast to me at times


----------



## Tyre Kicker

Like a BOSS!


----------



## Joe Blow

Captain_Chaza said:


> My Apologies
> I forgot to post the charts
> 
> Am I best to post the charts above here or under each ASX code?
> 
> I would hate to add to what sometimes seems like a dog's breakfast to me at times




If you would like to post charts on ASX-listed uranium companies then please post them in the threads  for those stocks, so any subsequent discussion can occur in those threads.

Thanks.


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Captain_Chaza said:


> My Apologies
> I forgot to post the charts
> 
> Am I best to post the charts above here or under each ASX code?
> 
> I would hate to add to what sometimes seems like a dog's breakfast to me at times


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Will Do !
 I will post them again
Many thanks


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Joe Blow said:


> If you would like to post charts on ASX-listed uranium companies then please post them in the threads  for those stocks, so any subsequent discussion can occur in those threads.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Captain_Chaza

There is over  ONE Hundred PDN Files
Which File do you suggest I add to the one at the top
or
Do I open a new File?


----------



## Joe Blow

Captain_Chaza said:


> There is over  ONE Hundred PDN Files
> Which File do you suggest I add to the one at the top
> or
> Do I open a new File?




Post anything related to PDN in the PDN thread.


----------



## Stockbailx




----------

